# hey guys!



## Moo.H

Hey all,
I had to re-register, I forgot my old login info (i think they cleaned it) anyhow...
Things have finally began to settle down for me, after graduation and a new job I now have time to devote to more than one tank.
So, I'm redoing my freshwater tank.
My first step is figuring out how to keep algae out.
Matt always told me to do Co2 and I never really did a good system.
But, now I'm using RO/DI in my reef tank.
I plan to add a Co2 system I'm just trying to find the right one, for the right price.

So i thought I would ask you guys, 
1. Is it okay to use RO/Di in freshwater?
2. Where can I get a pressurized Co2 system?

It's good to be back and see you guys, now that I've settled down a bit I can really enjoy this hobby again.

Thanks!
-Matt

P.S. My old username was Moozx3..I think? :twitch:


----------



## CincyCichlids

Matt,

What's up? This is a response from your post about 3 months ago... better late than never huh? I'm actually living up in Springfield now! Hope all is well.

Regards,

Chris


----------



## Pyro

Sorry I didn't see your questions until CincyCichlids bumped the post. Hopefully it'll help you or someone else out.

If you're in Springfield, there's a place called Sparkling Carbonics off Glendale-Milford Road. They have the best prices as far as I know on CO2 cylinders. Depending on your tank size, number of tanks, bubble count, and how much room you have, you can decide on what CO2 cylinder to get. I use a 10# cylinder and the thing lasts forever powering my 10, 20, and 29. I believe a cylinder from there was $50, and $8 or something for a refill. I only saw steel tanks there, but they might give you a shiny aluminum one if you ask nicely.

Also up north in Hamilton and also down in Cincinnati, there's a chain called Valley National Gas. They're more expensive, but I've had good luck with them too. I got a nice shiny aluminum 5# I later traded in for my 10#.


As far as RO/DI in freshwater...I think your answer is maybe. I *think* some discus breeders might use pure RODI for their tanks, or atleast pure RO. However, it probably depends on what you're keeping. What I do in my shrimp tanks is start out with pure RODI water, and add GH Booster (you can buy it online from aquariumfertilizer.com) or Seachem Equalibrium to get my GH to the desired target, then add Baking Soda to raise my KH where I want it. This way you can control your own watery destiny.


----------



## CincyCichlids

Hey Pyro,

I believe you're thinking "Springdale" which is where I used to work until about a month ago... Tri County mall area. Unfortunately, we're now in Springfield, which is off of I-70 and Rt 4 area way up north (about 1hr north of Springdale).

However, I've used Valley Gas to exchange my CO2 cylinders they've always been good to me. I haven't shopped around for a better deal.


----------



## Pyro

Springfield, Springdale, same difference, eh? (This is why I need Google Maps prior to going anywhere!  )

But yeah, I've had good luck with both. Sparkling had a good deal on upgrading my 5# to a 10# for $20 or something like that total, so I stopped by there. I go by Valley National everyday downtown which is nice but not sure about leaving a CO2 cylinder in a hot trunk even if empty. Never had a CO2 cylinder shoot through the side of the car, but the excursion to Tylersville is kind of nice...driving through the middle of no where.


----------



## Moo.H

wow. This is terrible.
I'm finally just now getting back on this.
Crazyness ensues.
Any how.
I'll be checking on that place you guys are referring to.
Now, what about the actual system?
I've seen a few on the Drs. website.
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/fish-supplies/aquarium-carbon-dioxide-injection/ps/c/3578/3747
I really just want something that works and doesn't require a lot of digging. Unless of course there are $avings to be had.


----------

